# Sufix Tritanium?



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

What is the big advantage of Sufix tri over other lines?

I've used Sufix elite on my casting reels and i like it, just wondering if i should order some of the tritanium from carolina outdoor. i hear lots of people talkin about the stuff, so now i'm all curious.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Better get it if you can, they're no longer making it.

CB


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

they no longer make orange i believe.


----------



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

I think most people, including me use it because they make it in 17 lb. Most of us have changed to 17 lb instead of 20 lb due to line capacity and slightly better casting.

gary


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Suffix Tri is no longer being made. It hasn't been made for the past year now.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

curtisb said:


> Suffix Tri is no longer being made. It hasn't been made for the past year now.


Myth!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> What is the big advantage of Sufix tri over other lines?
> 
> I've used Sufix elite on my casting reels and i like it, just wondering if i should order some of the tritanium from carolina outdoor. i hear lots of people talkin about the stuff, so now i'm all curious.
> 
> ...


I like the casting of the elite also, and have used it in casting competitions, but pretty much stick with triatnium for fishing . I think it wins out because it still casts well and has improved knot strength and abrasion resistance over the elite.



Not sure where you heard that it was discontinued Curtisb, Sufix is still advertising tritanium, and it's still available in the shops I visit on the east coast.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

If they stopped making it than someone needs to tell 'em. 


http://www.sufix.com/FishingLine/USA/TRITANIUMPLUS.htm


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

kingfisherman23 said:


> What is the big advantage of Sufix tri over other lines?
> 
> I've used Sufix elite on my casting reels and i like it, just wondering if i should order some of the tritanium from carolina outdoor. i hear lots of people talkin about the stuff, so now i'm all curious.
> 
> ...


The main advantage of the tri is its abrasion resistance. When the tri first came out it had a smaller diameter than it does now. Sport Fishing Magazine did an abrasion study a few years ago that tested most of the mono lines including the, at that time, new Suffix line. As you know, to a large degree abrasion resistance is a function of line diameter. The fatter the line, the more material, the greater resistance to abrasion damage. The test showed that the Suffix line was as resistant to abrasion as most of it’s much thicker counterparts. When line diameter was factored in the Suffix shot to the top of the list by a large margin. The elite, that you mentioned, is formulated softer than the tri. This gives the line less memory, which is good for casting in clean, obstruction free water. However, the softer elite has more stretch and less abrasion resistance than the tri. Because of the harsh conditions encountered when surf fishing most anglers opt for the harder, more abrasion resistant tri.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

ffemtreed said:


> Myth!


Well if they still make it, then I can't find it. I have checked online and no one shows it anymore(at least here in the US).

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

OBX_Nomad said:


> If they stopped making it than someone needs to tell 'em.
> 
> 
> http://www.sufix.com/FishingLine/USA/TRITANIUMPLUS.htm


How old is this add? I have seen things on the net that was on for 5 years or more and wrote the people and they would say no longer making the item. 

Maybe it is just were I normally shop online they stop carrying it.

CB


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I wonder how the sufix Siege" fits in, in terms of characteristics.....I had some clear siege on a 525 for a very short period of time which I quickly changed for chartreuse tri since i needed something more visible...the Siege casted well, but was very stretchy.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

curtisb said:


> Well if they still make it, then I can't find it. I have checked online and no one shows it anymore(at least here in the US).
> 
> CB


Just got off the phone with the Sufix North American distributor out of Greensboro. Tritanium is still being manufactured, tho they did say they aren't putting it out in 1KG spools anymore, you can still get 1 lb spools and 2kg spools.

Hope that clarifies the situation.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hatteras Outfitters has it!

http://hatterasoutfitters.com/index1.html


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

chinookhead said:


> I wonder how the sufix Siege" fits in, in terms of characteristics.....I had some clear siege on a 525 for a very short period of time which I quickly changed for chartreuse tri since i needed something more visible...the Siege casted well, but was very stretchy.


Siege is a great casting line as already mentioned. but it's a bit softer than tri, which leads to the stretchy you mentioned. The softness also makes it more prone to abrasion.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

curtisb said:


> How old is this add? I have seen things on the net that was on for 5 years or more and wrote the people and they would say no longer making the item.
> 
> Maybe it is just were I normally shop online they stop carrying it.
> 
> CB


Most all of the tacle shops around here carry it. Red Drum, The Bait Shack, various shops in Va Beach, Wallace's. They definitely still make it. Maybe it's just the tackle shops in your area. You can get it online through the Bait Shack.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Most all of the tacle shops around here carry it. Red Drum, The Bait Shack, various shops in Va Beach, Wallace's. They definitely still make it. Maybe it's just the tackle shops in your area. You can get it online through the Bait Shack.


I don't know, but I checked last year all on the net and ended up getting the new Seige and Elite. I even googled Suffix Tritanium to find it in the color I was using.

I was looking for the neon yellow Tritanium. I saw Hatteras had but it didn't show this color or the size I needed. I was using it in 12lb(.33mm) for longcasting tourneys, but now I use Diawa Tournament because of it's .31mm diameter. I use Breakaway line for fishing. Some one else on another site told me they no longer made it.

CB


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I just did a google search for Sufix Tritanium and I found at least 7 places selling it on the first page of the search. 

make sure you are typing in sufix and NOT SUFFIX (two F's)


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

ffemtreed said:


> I just did a google search for Sufix Tritanium and I found at least 7 places selling it on the first page of the search.
> 
> make sure you are typing in sufix and NOT SUFFIX (two F's)


My bad, I don't use it anymore anyway. Us Texans can't talk right, let alone spell.


----------

